# Join @BDaveWalters and @UncommonTrust for a Battlelords of the 23rd Century adventure on Twitch!



## Battlelords (Mar 2, 2020)

*Join GM @BDaveWalters and the rest of the @UncommonTrust for a 4-part Battlelords of the 23rd Century adventure on Twitch!*






_The Arachnids have destroyed worlds and decimated populations as they advance into Alliance territory.
What can our heroes do to stop it?_

*Pre-game discussion on Game Gorgon:*


*EPISODE 1: *February 26th at 6:30 PST -->  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMLl3v9Y32o
*EPISODE 2: *March 4th at 6:30 PST
*EPISODE 3: *March 11th at 6:30 PST
*EPISODE 4: *March 18th at 6:30 PST


*@UncommonTrust*
@BDaveWalters, The Game Master (GM)
@moonclad_ash as Sketch, Orion Pilot
@ChaiKovsky as Glitch, the Gen-Human
@Different_Elves as Thumper, the cybernetic Fott
@DaMattaliano as Hoss, the matrix controlling Fott

*and special guests:*
@IndigoQT as T'arq, the huge Eridani Swordsaint
@MayLeighDamage as Dr. Ace McSteamy, Orion medic

 
*Watch it at:

Order you copy of the book here: *Pre-order Battlelords of the 23rd Century, 7th Edition - Science Fiction Roleplaying Game on BackerKit

*Order your copy of the PDF here: *Battlelords of the 23rd Century, KICKSTARTER EDITION! (PDF) | 23rdcentury

*Chat with other fans on our discord: *Join the Battlelords Discord Server!


----------

